# What ISIS Really Wants



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is vvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyy long, but time well spent. 0 needs to read it..

http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2015/02/what-isis-really-wants/384980/?utm_source=SFFB


The Islamic State is no mere collection of psychopaths. It is a religious group with carefully considered beliefs, among them that it is a key agent of the coming apocalypse. Hereâs what that means for its strategyâand for how to stop it.

Graeme Wood
MARCH 2015

Fascism, Orwell continued, is

_psychologically far sounder than any hedonistic conception of life â¦ Whereas Socialism, and even capitalism in a more grudging way, have said to people âI offer you a good time,â Hitler has said to them, âI offer you struggle, danger, and death,â and as a result a whole nation flings itself at his feet â¦ We ought not to underrate its emotional appeal.​_
Nor, in the case of the Islamic State, its religious or intellectual appeal. That the Islamic State holds the imminent fulfillment of prophecy as a matter of dogma at least tells us the mettle of our opponent. 

It is ready to cheer its own near-obliteration, and to remain confident, even when surrounded, that it will receive divine succor if it stays true to the Prophetic model. Ideological tools may convince some potential converts that the groupâs message is false, and military tools can limit its horrors. 

But for an organization as impervious to persuasion as the Islamic State, few measures short of these will matter, and the war may be a long one, even if it doesnât last until the end of time.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I think close to the top of things they want might be for the U.S. to get out of their country.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

pancho said:


> I think close to the top of things they want might be for the U.S. to get out of their country.


I don;t think they care ,after all fighting infidels is their main reason for existing :thumb: This just cuts down on their travel time . 

Did you ever read the Quran :runforhills:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

How long did the USSR fight in Afghanistan before giving up ?

Muslims will fight to the end ... war is all they know


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

pancho said:


> I think close to the top of things they want might be for the U.S. to get out of their country.


I used to wonder about that till I read the link posted by Sawmill Jim in another thread

http://www.americanthinker.com/arti...is_expanding_at_warp_speed.html#ixzz3RxdKGDWB

I think they are attempting to go global. The answer is in the article, and it's more than likely right, imo.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting that we agree on something - mostly. 

There was discussion on NPR today, that agree that ISIS Goal is to buy into and embrace, the "end of times" apocalypse. 

However, the creation of their "Islamic State" seem to been a bit more muddy, since they have already killed more Muslims, than any other group.

Contrary to popular belief, not all those who follow islam, are buying into their angle.

They have a couple more billion to either convert or kill. Muslims, that is.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> I think close to the top of things they want might be for the U.S. to get out of their country.


ISIS fighters have been coming from all over the world.

This is not about territory.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...q-isis-conflict-in-maps-photos-and-video.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Interesting that we agree on something - mostly.
> 
> There was discussion on NPR today, that agree that ISIS Goal is to buy into and embrace, the "end of times" apocalypse.
> 
> ...


Who are you agreeing with?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I don;t think they care ,after all fighting infidels is their main reason for existing :thumb: This just cuts down on their travel time .
> 
> Did you ever read the Quran :runforhills:


No, I haven't. I really don't care for reading about any religion.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

jews are being called home,satin is alive and doing well on earth...read the bible....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> ISIS fighters have been coming from all over the world.
> 
> This is not about territory.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...q-isis-conflict-in-maps-photos-and-video.html


The "territory" is the entire world. They will fight wherever any religion is other than muslim/islam. They do not see things as in "country"S , they see it in defeating what they think is theirs. Their goal is to rid the entire world of anything that is not controled by islam which is sharia law=which has no boundrys. This is not hard, People. Everything that islam touches feels pain.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> No, I haven't. I really don't care for reading about any religion.


you should read it then....it reads more like Heaven's gate, the Georgetown mascure, charles manson ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

http://beforeitsnews.com/gold-and-p...-funding-from-our-friends-allies-2633480.html
General Wesley Clark: &#8220;ISIS Got Started Through Funding From Our Friends & Allies&#8221;

Amazing how we and others of like mind manufacture our own demise. The title says it all


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

puddlejumper007 said:


> jews are being called home,satin is alive and doing well on earth...read the bible....


Yep those dead bones are still being gathered:thumb:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

7thswan said:


> you should read it then....it reads more like Heaven's gate, the Georgetown mascure, charles manson ...


Notice it is exact oppose the Bible :thumb:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

pancho said:


> No, I haven't. I really don't care for reading about any religion.


Would say that makes it hard to understand where they are coming from when you can get their view ,from their own book . 

Also there is no such thing as radical muslum . They are just doing as the Quran instructs :runforhills:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Notice it is exact oppose the Bible :thumb:


Exactly. What "religion" would espouse beheading , enslaveing women ,ect.-none,not one in this Century except a sick one that want's to keep it's people in the far far past for only one thing but control.My Faith and Yours ,we belive in self control-not of a brutal sick religion that forces it'self upon others in a time of of Freedom to chose.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> How long did the USSR fight in Afghanistan before giving up ?
> 
> Muslims will fight to the end ... war is all they know


Did the Russians go in b/c they wanted to take over afg'stan? 
I was not paying attention to news like that back then...but I thought they invaded like they are Crimea?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> Interesting that we agree on something - mostly.
> 
> There was discussion on NPR today, that agree that ISIS Goal is to buy into and embrace, the "end of times" apocalypse.
> 
> ...


They kill the muslims that we'd call 'moderate'. Ones who are not on board w/killing ALL infidels, thereby making them infidels by default.
This is a theocratic political movement, bent on world domination by setting up the caliphate. I think even NPR will say so-in so many words.
It amuses me when some say we just need to get out of there. B/c they're killing all those who are not monsters like them, which is really about 5 billion give or take. Didn't they just say Rome was on their short list?


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Tricky Grama said:


> Did the Russians go in b/c they wanted to take over afg'stan?
> I was not paying attention to news like that back then...but I thought they invaded like they are Crimea?


Answer is yes ... I believe

Was during Jimmy Carter years


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Exactly. What "religion" would espouse beheading , enslaveing women ,ect.-none,not one in this Century except a sick one that want's to keep it's people in the far far past for only one thing but control.My Faith and Yours ,we belive in self control-not of a brutal sick religion that forces it'self upon others in a time of of Freedom to chose.


Hmm, so they believe in keeping women as slaves? I kinda like the sound of that. I'll have to take a look at a Quran and learn a bit more. That sounds pretty good to me! I gotta lot of work around here that needs doing.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

7thswan said:


> you should read it then....it reads more like Heaven's gate, the Georgetown mascure, charles manson ...


I was raised in a religious home. 
That is about exactly what I thought about the bible.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

pancho said:


> I was raised in a religious home.
> That is about exactly what I thought about the bible.


Religion and Bible can be vastly two different things :shrug:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

HDRider said:


> Who are you agreeing with?


With you, if you agree with the article you linked.

Otherwise I agree with the article you linked, at least about ISIS's end game.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

7thswan said:


> The "territory" is the entire world. They will fight wherever any religion is other than muslim/islam. They do not see things as in "country"S , they see it in defeating what they think is theirs. Their goal is to rid the entire world of anything that is not controled by islam which is sharia law=which has no boundrys. This is not hard, People. Everything that islam touches feels pain.


Sorry, I'm not buying in.

There are Muslims everywhere on earth - lots of them. ISIS could spread faster than ebola, if all Muslims wanted in.

They don't.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

U.S. policy is similar to that of ISIS.

Nothing we do in the Middle East makes things better. To add to the list, was reading how our policy of removing Saddam has made things much worse for Christians, as he treated them reasonably well. You could say that we are kind of like ISIS, in that our policies are against Christians.

Here is an article written before the Iraq invasion discussing how things would be bad for Christians if we removed Saddam, and how we would not protect the Christians from post-Saddam violence.


http://www.lewrockwell.com/2003/02/glen-chancy/christians-for-saddam/

 Here is an article discussing how bad it is since we took out Saddam. Once was 2 million Christians in Iraq. Now a few hundred thousand.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/03/19/17357746-people-turned-on-christians-persecuted-iraqi-minority-reflects-on-life-after-saddam?lite


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

So, I'm wondering who's on board w/admin & belief that they just need jobs, opportunities to start a biz.

I'm becoming more paranoid. I think its just a way to FUND THEM.
Why hasn't Greece become a terrorist nation? Unemployment is 26%. Or Spain at 24%, Or Italy at 13%,
Or why didn't we see terrorists all over the US when ours was (& STILL is close to that) 12%?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> So, I'm wondering who's on board w/admin & belief that they just need jobs, opportunities to start a biz.
> 
> I'm becoming more paranoid. I think its just a way to FUND THEM.
> Why hasn't Greece become a terrorist nation? Unemployment is 26%. Or Spain at 24%, Or Italy at 13%,
> Or why didn't we see terrorists all over the US when ours was (& STILL is close to that) 12%?


You are over thinking this. 0 said it. Your JOB is to act like you believe it and spread the word.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe the CIA should stop arming and funding them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DJ in WA said:


> U.S. policy is similar to that of ISIS.


That's true, our middle east objectives are aligned with ISIS. Our objection is to their tactics, not their objectives. I don't recall anything quite like it in our history, where we had someone willing to fight along side of us but we thought they were too ruthless.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> I was raised in a religious home.
> That is about exactly what I thought about the bible.


One can chose not to be a Christian. islam is nothing but a cult. One cannot escape. And yes women are slaves,look at how their women are treated.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I found the article to be more an explanation than a suggested solution.

ISIS' actions and theology are beyond comprehension of a modern mind. They're not mad, they're devout. They're also impractical to the point of delusion. They've no air assets, missiles, nuclear capabilities, or hope of obtaining any of these in the foreseeable future. For them to believe they'll defeat a modern military, which will undoubtedly come against them, is folly. I hope they continue to believe it, and gather as many true believers together as possible, right before a series of blinding flashes in the sky.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I found the article to be more an explanation than a suggested solution.
> 
> ISIS' actions and theology are beyond comprehension of a modern mind. They're not mad, they're devout. They're also impractical to the point of delusion. They've no air assets, missiles, nuclear capabilities, or hope of obtaining any of these in the foreseeable future. For them to believe they'll defeat a modern military, which will undoubtedly come against them, is folly. I hope they continue to believe it, and gather as many true believers together as possible, right before a series of blinding flashes in the sky.


The article doesn't say what they want, it only says what they won't be able to do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> The article doesn't say what they want, it only says what they won't be able to do.


From the article:
they want to live under true Sharia, and many want martyrdom. Doctrine, recall, requires believers to reside in the caliphate if it is at all possible for them to do so.

In broad strokes, al-Qaeda acts like an underground political movement, with worldly goals in sight at all timesâthe expulsion of non-Muslims from the Arabian peninsula, the abolishment of the state of Israel, the end of support for dictatorships in Muslim lands. The Islamic State has its share of worldly concerns (including, in the places it controls, collecting garbage and keeping the water running), but the End of Days is a leitmotif of its propaganda.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> In broad strokes, al-Qaeda acts like an underground political movement


But we're talking about ISIS.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> But we're talking about ISIS.


You do have the black and white nature of an engineer, with no appreciation of subtly.. Again from above...
The Islamic State has its share of worldly concerns (including, in the places it controls, collecting garbage and keeping the water running), 

They are all related with a common goal of establishing an Islamic state governed by Sharia law. All the different groups are racing to the same finish line of governing an Islamic state. Their bumper sticker might read, "Vote for me or off with your head"

And all you splitting hairs and narrow perspectives do not change that. Sorry you don't get it, but some are just not capable of understanding basic things.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Darntootin said:


> Maybe the CIA should stop arming and funding them.


U.S. Army Special Ops Whistleblower 2Lt Scott Bennett On CIA Funding Of Global Terrorism & Government Coverup 



I just read this elsewhere.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You do have the black and white nature of an engineer, with no appreciation of subtly.. Again from above...
> The Islamic State has its share of worldly concerns (including, in the places it controls, collecting garbage and keeping the water running),
> 
> They are all related with a common goal of establishing an Islamic state governed by Sharia law. All the different groups are racing to the same finish line of governing an Islamic state. Their bumper sticker might read, "Vote for me or off with your head"
> ...


It's not subtle at all. Al Qaeda doesn't align itself with ISIS.

_Al-Qaeda formally dissociated itself from its onetime affiliate_
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...9afc3a-8cef-11e3-98ab-fe5228217bd1_story.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> It's not subtle at all. Al Qaeda doesn't align itself with ISIS.
> 
> _Al-Qaeda formally dissociated itself from its onetime affiliate_
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...9afc3a-8cef-11e3-98ab-fe5228217bd1_story.html


Like I said you cannot get it.. Their goals are the same, they are racing for control, competing for the the same prize.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

7thswan said:


> One can chose not to be a Christian. islam is nothing but a cult. One cannot escape. And yes women are slaves,look at how their women are treated.


My opinion is that all religions are a cult.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It is so nice to have people to explain other religions while defending theirs. Islams can tell us all about Christians and the problems it causes. The Christians can tell us all about Islam and the problems it causes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

pancho said:


> My opinion is that all religions are a cult.


My opinions is that some people's opinion is all wrong.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

HDRider said:


> My opinions is that some people's opinion is all wrong.


That is one opinion that we all have.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

pancho said:


> That is one opinion that we all have.


Glad we can agree.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> My opinion is that all religions are a cult.


Whatever. Then quit defending islam. I expect the puke we have in the wh to quit defending them,and thugs and illegals and communists......He can shut up anytime, I'm sick of his worthless thoughts.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Whatever. Then quit defending islam. I expect the puke we have in the wh to quit defending them,and thugs and illegals and communists......He can shut up anytime, I'm sick of his worthless thoughts.


I don't defend any religion. I just think all religions are the same.
many people think all other religions are wrong and theirs is the only true religion.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> I don't defend any religion. I just think all religions are the same.
> many people think all other religions are wrong and theirs is the only true religion.


islam are killers, abuse women and murder gays and on and on... That is enough for me, whatever they call themselves.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

7thswan said:


> islam are killers, abuse women and murder gays and on and on... That is enough for me, whatever they call themselves.


Really not that much difference than Christians.
We are lucky as Christians don't take their religion very serious.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> Really not that much difference than Christians.
> We are lucky as Christians don't take their religion very serious.


The 2 have nothing in common.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

pancho said:


> Really not that much difference than Christians.
> We are lucky as Christians don't take their religion very serious.


Do you have any idea how spouting nonsense like that make you sound?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Do you have any idea how spouting nonsense like that make you sound?


How it sounds depends on who is listening.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

7thswan said:


> The 2 have nothing in common.


They are both religions or cults.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

pancho said:


> How it sounds depends on who is listening.


What does that mean? Or was it simply more nonsense?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

7thswan said:


> One can chose not to be a Christian. islam is nothing but a cult. One cannot escape. And yes women are slaves,look at how their women are treated.


What is it with you? You make holding women as slaves sound like a bad thing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2015)

Sitting here after week of Chemo and Radiation and pondering how the majority of this forum worries and cringes over events 6000 miles away. Those worries strengthen the body of governance that perpetuates the propaganda to strip us all of our few remaining freedoms for the false sense of security. Why do we not care more for our own inequities instead of cheering on the death of people far far away.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

It does seem interesting, that while Christians can pick-and-choose, the parts of the bible, _they_ want to follow, Muslims must follow their good book verbatim.

It does not seem fair.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> It does seem interesting, that while Christians can pick-and-choose, the parts of the bible, _they_ want to follow, Muslims must follow their good book verbatim.
> 
> It does not seem fair.


I find it more interesting that people that don't know the difference in the Bible ,quran and a Sears Catalog make totally off the wall statements. Being as they haven't took the time to read either one but are experts because they thumbed threw the Sears Catalog .:thumb:

2 Timothy 2:15 (KJ21) | In Context | Whole Chapter

15 Study to show thyself approved unto God, a workman who needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

pancho said:


> Really not that much difference than Christians.
> We are lucky as Christians don't take their religion very serious.


I got to disagree pancho. Many take it very serious if it seems to defend their wallets. :flame:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> I got to disagree pancho. Many take it very serious if it seems to defend their wallets. :flame:


Yes, guess I worded that one wrong. I meant to say they seem to pick and choose which part of their bible they want to obey. Even changing from one to another if it fits their lifestyle.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

puddlejumper007 said:


> satin is alive and doing well on earth...read the bible....


Romans 16:20


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I think the ISIS eschatology is about as messed up as the mainstream Christian Church's eschatology.

They are both chasing their tails, IMHO.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Islam is not a religion, Methodists, Lutherans, etc, are religions.
Islam is a theocratic political movement heck bent on destroying all civilizations except theirs in a world wide caliphate.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe this will help some understand the difference between Islam and ISIS. http://blessings.buzz/2015/02/21/awesomeness-1000-muslims-surround-synagogue-in-oslo/. 1,000 Muslims speaking out.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mmoetc said:


> Maybe this will help some understand the difference between Islam and ISIS. http://blessings.buzz/2015/02/21/awesomeness-1000-muslims-surround-synagogue-in-oslo/. 1,000 Muslims speaking out.


Saw that, they are making a stand and seperating themselves from the terrorists.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

1K is not very many.
Whats that % of 1 1/2 bill?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> 1K is not very many.
> Whats that % of 1 1/2 bill?


It's 1000X more than attacked the cartoonist.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

.... they will be infiltrated by the radical ones

.... or they could be radical ones playing the game of deception



... I hope they are sincere


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I think ISIS wants respect through power. Power over whom, what, and where they are and where they want to be. Respect for their brand of belief. A dictated and omnipresent control over a land they have conquered for themselves and the people who live or choose to live there. I also think ISIS will continue their brand of forced religious belief until they are stopped. JMO


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I find it more interesting that people that don't know the difference in the Bible ,quran and a Sears Catalog make totally off the wall statements. Being as they haven't took the time to read either one but are experts because they thumbed threw the Sears Catalog .:thumb:
> 
> 2 Timothy 2:15 (KJ21) | In Context | Whole Chapter
> 
> 15 Study to show thyself approved unto God, a workman who needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.


I"m assuming that you have an opinion on Obamacare.

It should be safe to assume then, that you have read all of the 20,000 pages in the healthcare reform bill.

Otherwise, how could you have an informed opinion?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> I"m assuming that you have an opinion on Obamacare.
> 
> It should be safe to assume then, that you have read all of the 20,000 pages in the healthcare reform bill.
> 
> Otherwise, how could you have an informed opinion?


 I have read the Constitution several times at one time in school I had to write it over about 50 times . I never saw the very idea of it being constitutional . :umno: Not only that but there is o chance obamacare,or lack there of could cause me to be dammed for eturinity ,but it could some .:happy2:


----------

